# Classic Group Gasket - Which one?



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am looking to replace the group gasket/seal on my 2003/2004 Gaggia Classic. Currently looking at these 2:

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/428/gaggia-group-seal

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/gaggia-group-head-gasket-9mm/p297

The one on Coffee Hit says that it will not fit older models and in one of the comments someone is saying that the correct size is 8.5 and that you wouldn't be able to fit the portafilter with with a 9mm.

Any ideas or suggestions? Which one should I go for?

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pretty sure it's the 8.5 but the one I buy (reliably - fits every machine I have fitted one to) http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd6005.html


----------



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

Great, thanks! I'll try that one then.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yah I had an 8 and it was too loose. I ended up just fitting a shim. I also have a spare 9mm but no more gaggia lol


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

Could you please tell me, which one fits this model?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

8.5mm will fit that model (I had one of those)


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a few 8.5 gaskets that you can have for postage.

With my VST basket the generic 8 from Coffee-Hit is a much better fit, so I don't need them.


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you very much. I am after some parts for my Classic at CoffeeHit. It's leaking, so, I need to buy some gaskets. I will take the opportunity to buy new filters (Marzocco's single and double and a blank one, for backflush) and a shower screen.

Let me ask you one question: How many years does this Classic version have?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's been around for 25 years now


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It's been around for 25 years now


And is it possible to know the production year of the one I own?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The date is on a label on the base of the machine


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Which part is leaking?


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The date is on a label on the base of the machine


Thank you. I will check.











Kyle548 said:


> Which part is leaking?


While making an espresso, through the portafilter.


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

Do you recommend La Marzocco filters (7g and 14g) over Gaggia stock (non-pressurized) ones?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The marzocco baskets are better


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The marzocco baskets are better


Thank you very much, again.

I believe that my Gaggia is currently with it's stock gasket and shower screen. It was produced back in 1998. And I didn't backflush it in the last 6 months. I am going to achieve, hopefully, better results with a deep backflushing clean and newer (and improved) parts.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take out the shower screen ,philips screw, remove the block behind 5 mm hex /allen key and soak them in Puly caff or similar also clean the area behind the shower block.It is amazing how much oil and contamination collects in this area.It is also easier to get the gasket out with these parts removed.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Take out the shower screen ,philips screw, remove the block behind 5 mm hex /allen key and soak them in Puly caff or similar also clean the area behind the shower block.It is amazing how much oil and contamination collects in this area.It is also easier to get the gasket out with these parts removed.


Make sure you rinse and scrub the shower block really well before you put it back though.

Purly makes it tarnish and turns black, so you need to remove that build up first.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Make sure you rinse and scrub the shower block really well before you put it back though.
> 
> Purly makes it tarnish and turns black, so you need to remove that build up first.


I've said this many many times over now don't clean the dispersion plate with Puly or equivalent its just making extra work for yourself, Fairy Powerspray ( I put the plate in a ceramic ramekin then spray it and leave 15 minutes) fetches all the crap off it without any of the blackening and then just rinse thoroughly in clean water the same as you would for Puly anyway.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I've said this many many times over now don't clean the dispersion plate with Puly or equivalent its just making extra work for yourself, Fairy Powerspray ( I put the plate in a ceramic ramekin then spray it and leave 15 minutes) fetches all the crap off it without any of the blackening and then just rinse thoroughly in clean water the same as you would for Puly anyway.


I agree about the black residue, I do not like it and I scrub thoroughly under running hot water afterwards but not many cleaners work particularly well. I have not used or looked at F/Powerspray, is it a oven cleaner ? any idea what is in it ? I note you use a ceramic dish so I presume it is quite aggressive .

I seem to recall you saying it was a reaction between the brass centre and the disc aluminium . Will have a look for F/ PS on next shopping trip


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> I agree about the black residue, I do not like it and I scrub thoroughly under running hot water afterwards but not many cleaners work particularly well. I have not used or looked at F/Powerspray, is it a oven cleaner ? any idea what is in it ? I note you use a ceramic dish so I presume it is quite aggressive .
> 
> I seem to recall you saying it was a reaction between the brass centre and the disc aluminium . Will have a look for F/ PS on next shopping trip


The Fairy Powerspray is just a pre-wash soak for stubborn dirt on dishes nothing like oven cleaner it's usually with all the fairy washing up liquid , it's in a green trigger spray bottle. I just use the ceramic ramekin because it is inert and wont react to either the spray, or puly if I soak the showerscreen itself in one as well


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> I agree about the black residue, I do not like it and I scrub thoroughly under running hot water afterwards but not many cleaners work particularly well. I have not used or looked at F/Powerspray, is it a oven cleaner ? any idea what is in it ? I note you use a ceramic dish so I presume it is quite aggressive .
> 
> I seem to recall you saying it was a reaction between the brass centre and the disc aluminium . Will have a look for F/ PS on next shopping trip


I don't think there is any brass in the plate at all...

Gaggia do sell a brass, chrome plated plate though.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm......Recently fitted a commecial Gaggia group seal & s/steel shower plate to a Classic without any problems.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeh they totally fit on the classic


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Just to add my experience, I bought a replacement gasket from Happy Donkey but found that the portafilter then went way past 6 o'clock before it locked in and I sometimes got some leaking. I looked at the Coffee Hit 9mm ones but in the end ordered one from Gaggiamanualservice. It arrived this morning and looking at the two together it's visibly thicker than the Happy Donkey one. The portafilter now locks in at 6 o'clock and so far no leaks.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> I don't think there is any brass in the plate at all...
> 
> Gaggia do sell a brass, chrome plated plate though.


Kyle have a look at the nut embedded in the middle of the dispersion plate for the shower screen itself to screw into, that's brass and even with only that amount present with the warm Puly( or whatever cleaner you use) chemical solution, this sets up an electrolytic reaction, its just simple physics and chemistry. I have experimented by just putting something made of aluminium only in some Puly and whilst it's been slightly discoloured and less shiny it doesn't go black.

Plus who would want to spend the time shining the thing back up every time you backflush and clean when you can clean it without this happening..


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> Hmm......Recently fitted a commecial Gaggia group seal & s/steel shower plate to a Classic without any problems.


Is that a stainless dispersion plate? and where would one acquire one of these and at what cost?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Nope - the dispersion plate (2 holes for hex bolts) is brass, even on the commercial head.

Haven't come across any s/s dispersion plates in my years of servicing commercial Gaggias.

(Commercial ones are called shower holders).


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dispersion plate (brass) available from Espresso Services ap £25 +postage and they do fitClassics.


----------



## RedNight (Jun 14, 2013)

I've swapped the original shower screen for the one that I bought from CoffeeHit and after cleaning the shower screen holder with Puro Caff, the water flow seems a little bit different. Now, when I press the brew button, the water flow is no longer tiny drops. How should be the correct water flow on a Gaggia Classic?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Should come out of the like steady rain drops /small streams


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

That's why they're called "shower" plates / screens / cups....lol


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Heligan said:


> Just to add my experience, I bought a replacement gasket from Happy Donkey but found that the portafilter then went way past 6 o'clock before it locked in and I sometimes got some leaking. I looked at the Coffee Hit 9mm ones but in the end ordered one from Gaggiamanualservice. It arrived this morning and looking at the two together it's visibly thicker than the Happy Donkey one. The portafilter now locks in at 6 o'clock and so far no leaks.


Sorry to ressurect but what is gaggiamanualservice? Looking to replace mine also when my brass group head arrives. Currently mine locks at the same position yours did, around 7 o'clock. After watching a descaling video and your confirmation that 6 o'clock is the right position the ocd in me is starting to kick in.

Oh and mine is your a Gaggia Classic also.

Cheers


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Just to update. I bought one from Amazon for £1 delivered. Bargain price! It had the same part code as listed by Gaggia - NG01/00.

I've now Fitted it and the portafiler now locks in place at the 6o'clock position. There was no difference in size to the one removed, which was a pita to take out btw. I had to follow a tip from whole latte love and screw into it and pry it out.

Upon inspection the new one was more rigid and had less flex, but only by a tiny amount. So I guess over time from heat and constant use of locking the portafiler the gasket becomes flexible.

Anyway if anyone is looking to buy one the part is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004ZF1VVI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

